# What is the best unbuilt skyscraper ever



## Scotty (Jan 18, 2005)

For me it is Palace of Soviets


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Where?


----------



## skyscraper_1 (May 30, 2004)

Moscow


----------



## Scotty (Jan 18, 2005)

They didn't build it because of the war(WW2)


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

it's hidious


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Hotel Attraction, by Gaudi!

www.hotelattraction.com


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Aliens have touch down in NYC


----------



## Æsahættr (Jul 9, 2004)

The SM towerthing... 85 stories high in Ortigas, Phillippines.


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

The Illinois, Chicago.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

skyscraper_1 said:


> Moscow


Wow a possible Good reason for world war II then...


----------



## sightlessgod (Sep 6, 2004)

SDfan said:


> Wow a possible Good reason for world war II then...


what do you mean by that?


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I have no pic of it, but in 1929 they intended to build a 38 storey Art Deco office tower as 
part of today's College Park here in Toronto (then Eaton's Uptown Department Store). It was a simliar idea to
Rockefeller Center, which was built a few years later in New York. I heard two reasons given for the tower not being built; one
said the ground underneath was unstable, and the other said it was an economic
decision taken when the Depression hit. I wish I had a photo of the beautiful rendering, but here is a photo of the department store that was built:

























On the top floor there is an exquisite Art Deco/ Art Moderne space designed in 1929 as a music auditorium by Jacques Carlu of Paris, the famous architect who also designed the Normandie (which
I think was the most beautiful ship ever). Glenn Gould recorded in this auditorium
in the early 70's. Wish I had pix but I hate ripping them off the internet.


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Scotty said:


> They didn't build it because of the war(WW2)


Actually they didn't built it because water from the Moscow River seeped into the foundation.


----------



## Skybean (Jun 16, 2004)

Sapphire Tower. >(


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The mile high tower in Illinois. A supertall designed by Frank Lloyd Wright


----------



## SkylineTurbo (Dec 22, 2004)

Grollo Tower, Melbourne


----------



## DarkFenX (Jan 8, 2005)

^^ Wow!


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

Skybean said:


> Sapphire Tower. >(


I wouldn't be so sure of that Skybean. There is still time. I know many hate it, but I do want to see it get built.


----------



## SDfan (Apr 7, 2005)

sightlessgod said:


> what do you mean by that?


I mean that Im glad that monster of a building wasn't built, and that thanks to WWII it wasn't built.


----------



## NapHsu4922 (Jul 1, 2004)

NYSE Tower


----------



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

Paris Sans fin tower _Jean Nouvel 1989_ 400m


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

[email protected]_SaNtOs said:


> Grollo Tower, Melbourne


I agree.


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Definitely the tour sans fin


----------



## city of the future (Jul 24, 2004)

Badriya Tower Dubai, 415 mts


----------



## snoopy (Sep 21, 2005)

Weston Tower.... T.T for Toronto 70 story office tower at Yonge/401 335m... would have been so beautiful.. but i have no idea why it was cancelled. i would have prefered it at another location though.


----------



## TallBox (Sep 21, 2002)

For me it's...

Parkhaven Tower (Netherlands)

and prob Foster's WTC too in NYC


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

berlin.

tower at potsdamer platz: 330m , 90 floors



















































































ca. 200m


----------



## Ya Mar (Nov 15, 2005)

Lower Manhattan










This is going to be sweet!


----------



## spyguy (Apr 16, 2005)

The ever popular 7 South Dearborn (112 floors, 478m, 1567 ft)


----------



## comingsoon (Jun 14, 2005)

These scrapers are beautiful, esp the right one. Who designed them? Very futuristic.


----------



## HoustonTexas (Nov 30, 2004)

Bank of The South West Tower:


----------



## SC_91 (Sep 19, 2005)

the tour sans fin


----------



## skipperBill (May 8, 2005)

Threehundred said:


> The LosAngelesMegaStructure (150 floors)


Nice. L.A.? Why did they never build this one? :bash:


----------



## Xeon (Sep 3, 2005)

NapHsu4922 said:


> NYSE Tower



Damn that looks sleek. :eek2: Very nice.


----------



## Menandro (Jun 9, 2003)

*Generalli Tower, 50 stories - 318 mts. (Panama City, Panama)*












...


----------



## doka..dan (Feb 24, 2005)

WHAT IS THE BEST SKYSCRAPER EVER.........MY HOUSE.............I'VE ALWAYS HAD MY HEAD IN THE CLOUDS!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Art Deco (Nov 18, 2005)

NYSE Tower!


----------



## De Snor (Jul 28, 2002)

@HelloMoto163 ,

This was a proposal for the Alexanderplatz in Berlin , not the Potzdamer Platz


----------



## HelloMoto163 (Aug 13, 2005)

i know

but for some days an other pic was under "tower at potsdamer platz"


----------



## Fallout (Sep 11, 2002)

The best are NYSE and Grollo


----------

